# The work rotation



## NO ChoP!




----------



## NO ChoP!

-Yuke ultra-laser #1,
-Kikuichi carbon suji with Matt's buckeye burl, 
-ITK bread,
-ITK shirogami gyuto octagon handle,
-Z Kramer parer,
-Kono HD 210 petty,
-Takeda, Kono HD, Zwilling Cermax, Tojiro pro 300, Moritaka supreme yanagi, Forschner scimitar, hammered damascus suji and gyuto, Masamoto wide carbon, CCK, Watanabe, Yuke petty
-Z Kramer 10" Chefs

Not pictured: home set of Mac's.....


----------



## stevenStefano

Where did you get the Yusuke gyuto? Was it a special order or was it one of the ultra thin ones that was going about a little while ago?


----------



## NO ChoP!

It was a Christmas gift...it is real thin, about 60% of my Kono HD...


----------



## barramonday

nice kit! 
I'd love to know the ins and out of the S Yuskue knife ( from a pros stand-point ). 
I've looked at various versions of these for a while ( on blueways if I'm confused please correct me? )

UP THE WORKERS

ROWAN...


----------



## Ontravelling

That Kikuichi suji is awesome. What a great handle!


----------



## Bryan G.

That stainless Yasuke is fantastic. The handle is a bit wider than a Kono HD. More standard WA octo where the HD is more "custom" handle. Both knives are finished superbly. Both the spines and choils are beautifully rounded, with my nod going slightly to the HD but I think I feel that way more because of the steel.

My 270 HD is is the thinnest and lightest knife of that size I have ever used or seen in person. It's just a pure lazer beam. And as Chris points out the Yasuke is more so. Mine is 240 so of course the size difference is going to cause a difference ... but that Yasuke is super thin none the less. I almost want a 270 just to see if they can keep that profile, weight ratio and thinness in a larger blade. I hadn't used mine in a pro setting in quite a while til the other day. I forgot how much I really like this knife. It's really a pure performer. 

A think there's been a sentiment it won't hold up in a pro setting. It is more flexible and the steel is listed and feels around 58. So will it hold that pure edge as long as some others, no, but it has some give and won't chip or ding easily and it's sooooo freaking thin even with a mere "decent" edge it flies through things with ease because of it's thinness and excellent profile (one of my favorites I have used). I think it's still a great value knife even with the price increase ( I got mine for $145 engraved, a freaking steal). At home this thing will last forever. In a pro setting if you advance technique and understand it's strengths and limits it will do the same. It's NOT an everything knife. It is however and excellent performer (and super light and easy on the hands) when it comes to certain tasks.

Nice collection Chris.

KIND REGARDS

Bryan


----------



## NO ChoP!

The Yuke gyuto is carbon, the Yuke petty is stainless (AEB-L, I think???)....

The Yuke handles have a proper taper, where these newer Kono stabilized are just straight....


----------



## NO ChoP!

http://flic.kr/p/d6ECod

It's been a while...


----------



## Dusty

Nice. Classy handles.


----------



## ThEoRy

You got a lot of cool **** man.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Nice lineup Chris.

Did you have your CCK re-handled, or is that stock handle dyed green? am I seeing things?


----------



## chinacats

Great knife collection! Current favorite gyuto?


----------



## NO ChoP!

Thanks guys! 

Yes, I had some green stain sitting around, so I thought I'd brighten things up; worked pretty well. I gave that knife away some time ago, though. The CCK is one of my favorite gifts, as I've given a half dozen of them away...

All around workhorses are the KS and the HD. I've been leaning on the Tanaka R2 lots lately, as it takes a sweet edge and has really superior retention. Plus it's comfy and looks nice.


----------



## NO ChoP!

Watanabe Aoko
Del Ealy


----------



## NO ChoP!

A couple of Carters


----------



## NO ChoP!

Konosuke Family 
Mike Henry furniture


----------



## NO ChoP!

Masamoto with Henry shoes
Moritaka KS with Keller shoes


----------



## NO ChoP!




----------



## NO ChoP!

missing a big suji...haven't found the right one yet...


----------



## NO ChoP!

Loving this 4.7 sun KU Carter...sharpest OOTB knife I've encountered....


----------



## NO ChoP!

ITK's
kiritsuke chestnut handle
bread Stephans handle


----------



## mhenry

Nice Chris, I didn't know you ended up with my old Watanabe with that funky horn handle. How's that thing holding up


----------



## NO ChoP!

Didn't know it was yours...

Handle had some cracks and small gaps. I filled them and sanded it down smooth...it is a little funky, but I like it. The blade was scratched to heck. I cleaned that up, too.

Cuts like a dream.


----------



## pumbaa

good lord man, that is a beautiful collection.


----------



## NO ChoP!

Thank you...and I put them to work, too. No queens.


----------



## mhenry

Cracks.. Where were they?





NO ChoP! said:


> Didn't know it was yours...
> 
> Handle had some cracks and small gaps. I filled them and sanded it down smooth...it is a little funky, but I like it. The blade was scratched to heck. I cleaned that up, too.
> 
> Cuts like a dream.


----------



## NO ChoP!

One long crack down the side of the horn (Actually several inch long on a row) just under the blonde streak...undisclosed by seller, too....


----------



## mhenry

One of my early handle experiments




NO ChoP! said:


> One long crack down the side of the horn (Actually several inch long on a row) just under the blonde streak...undisclosed by seller, too....


----------



## NO ChoP!

Funny, didn't know it was one of yours. Like I said, I filled the cracks and block sanded it all smooth again. Good as new!


----------



## samuelpeter

Woah, that certainly wasn't intentionally undisclosed. I had absolutely no idea! It felt and looked totally smooth to me. I'd be happy to reverse our transaction.


----------



## NO ChoP!

Well, its fixed now. If you're happy with the R2, no worries. Weird things happen to natural materials in transit. It is a brilliant cutter, though....


----------



## NO ChoP!

A rockin' 60 year old US made Ontario Knife Co. carbon 12" with wa conversion....loving this beast!


----------



## Mike9

Glad you're rockin' that Ontario Chris. Too much blade for my board and besides I have a Dexter 12" conversion I don't really use. I sure didn't need two big guns. Mostly I wave it around to impress my wife's cat . . . 
:goodevil: :bbq: :hungry:


----------



## NO ChoP!

Thrift store vintage butcher rehab:
curly maple

Forgecraft cleaver
marblewood

CCK 1103
cocobolo and ziricote

165mm Tosa funiyuki
rosewood, blackwood and ash

lefty fish spat
black palm

8" vintage Ontario flexible fillet
zebrawood and clover mosaic pin

View attachment 15481

View attachment 15482


----------



## cclin

I like your cck cleaver's handle...it is looking nice & right size for Chinese cleaver!! great work!


----------



## NO ChoP!

270 Yosh SKD sujihiki

Henry shoes...

View attachment 15570


----------



## mhenry

That's a great suji, you are going to love it. I really like the cleaver handle too. Why did you decide to not mount the handle flush with the blade?


----------



## NO ChoP!

Because I don't know what I'm doing, lol.


----------



## NO ChoP!

10" vintage Forgecraft chef

Was pretty pitted and beat up. Really enjoy giving these old things some new life....

Still not very comfortable with shaping. Wondering what machines others use, for both wa's and westerns?

Wood is stabilized black ash burl
black fiber spacers
shamrock mosaic 1/8" pins




Going to try to slot and install a wa handle this afternoon; kind of scared.


----------



## Lucretia

Nice! It's amazing how cool these old Forgecrafts look with new shoes! GL with the wa.


----------



## Don Nguyen

Looking good! What equipment are you using at the moment?


----------



## Lefty

Nice work, Chris!


----------



## EdipisReks

that looks really nice!


----------



## NO ChoP!

Thanks guys,
Don, I've got a cheapy Ryobi band saw and drill press, and an even cheaper HF 1x30 belt... I'd like to upgrade the sander, but not sure what's best for handle making, that won't break the bank....


----------



## Lefty

For wa handles, either a 4" wide belt sander, or a 9" disc sander work great. And for shaping, try using the edges of the slack on your belts. It really works great. You're making some nice looking stuff, already, by the way.


----------



## NO ChoP!

Thanks Tom,
I was thinking about picking up a wider belt for the flats.
I'm content with what I'm turning out, but once the end results match my initial vision, I will truly be happy. Things seem to morph into their own form, lol.


----------



## mhenry

You would not believe how many handles I made with that cheapy Ryobi 4x36 belt sander ([email protected] Hm Depot) and it is still going strong. It's my butt bevel sander now. I still like using it even after upgrading. It is perfect for the hobbyist. IMO 







NO ChoP! said:


> Thanks guys,
> Don, I've got a cheapy Ryobi band saw and drill press, and an even cheaper HF 1x30 belt... I'd like to upgrade the sander, but not sure what's best for handle making, that won't break the bank....


----------



## NO ChoP!

Mike, I've been thinking about picking that very same sander up; wasn't sure... what are you using these days?


----------



## NO ChoP!

Actually forgot what they call this wood...lace? leopard? snake? one of those....

I've got a few more done as well...have another 18 to go, lol....

Knives are Carters...

View attachment 15951


I actually rather enjoy making these...turn around has been about an hour. 1/2 hour to cut, file, glue and clamp. Next morning, 1/2 hour to shape, hand sand, oil and wax.


----------



## mhenry

A Jet 6x48, 12" disc combo. I picked it up at a machine shop liquidation



NO ChoP! said:


> Mike, I've been thinking about picking that very same sander up; wasn't sure... what are you using these days?


----------



## NO ChoP!

8" Forgecraft
African Blackwood/ blue fiber/ daisy mosaic

240mm Tanaka blue damascus
wenge handle and saya

10" Regent Sheffield
maple/ redwood with giant mosaic

View attachment 16191
View attachment 16192
View attachment 16193


----------



## 3200+++

very nice knives here!


----------



## NO ChoP!

John Pimble edition Hickory Forge 10" chef
Ziricote scales
padauk and white fiber spacers
mosaic pins

View attachment 16701
View attachment 16702


Reg with bloodwood saya
Pimble with zebrawood saya


----------



## NO ChoP!

Delbert Ealy 01 245mm gyuto

Oak and amboyna burl with mosaic pin




Very happy with the grind on this badboy, but the handle fit and finish is honestly atrocious. The scales are extremely asymmetrical, and the chamfering is very uneven....will probably try to even it out a little myself.


----------



## tripleq

Man oh man. This is some hardcore s**t!!


----------



## NO ChoP!

View attachment 17924
View attachment 17925

This is my own designed gyuto in 52100, ground by greasedbullet. I did the handle in stabilized redwood burl with mosaics, and the saya in a nicely figured curly makore.


----------



## NO ChoP!

Yoshikane V2 270mm lefty yanagi burnt chestnut handle

View attachment 19093


Shigefusa 180mm KU nakiri custom handle

View attachment 19094


----------



## labor of love

jeez dude, you got soo good quickly. handles a very nice.


----------



## NO ChoP!

View attachment 19483


This is a Butch/ Lefty collabo parer with curly koa handle, and a Brazilian cherry saya from me...


----------



## stereo.pete

Well played and thanks for sharing.


----------



## CoqaVin

I can't see any of the pictures it seems?


----------



## NO ChoP!

Dojo petit gyuto with cocobolo hidden tang handle

View attachment 19632
View attachment 19633
View attachment 19634


----------



## jklip13

what type of tools do you use to make your handles? belt sander? disk sander?


----------



## NO ChoP!

I use a Ryobi band saw, Ryobi drill press (both under $130), and a Harbor Freight 1x30 belt sander ($40), currently. I plan on upgrading to a Kalamazoo or a Jet belt/ disc combo soon...

Also, tons of sandpaper, clamps, a few files and a shop vac come in handy.

Thanks everyone for the support! I was influenced by the angular handles of Don Nguyen; just wanted to see what I could accomplish.


----------



## Lefty

You're good, you! Looking awesome!


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

That handle looks great!


----------



## jgraeff

NO ChoP! said:


> View attachment 13835
> View attachment 13836
> 
> Loving this 4.7 sun KU Carter...sharpest OOTB knife I've encountered....




is that a del parer? looks amazing!


----------



## NO ChoP!

redheart/ bloodwood/ lacewood handle with mosaic pin
matching lacewood/ bloodwood saya

View attachment 20157
View attachment 20158


----------



## NO ChoP!

Ironwood burl, honey horn and copper by Kalaeb

View attachment 20197
View attachment 20198
View attachment 20199
View attachment 20200


----------



## greasedbullet

OOO Baby. Purty.


----------



## NO ChoP!

Kalamazoo 1x42" belt sander...





:knife:


----------



## NO ChoP!

Thanks Michael! Nice avatar...


----------



## NO ChoP!

225mm in 52100 with saya and leather strop....


----------



## CoqaVin

nice Marko hope to get one of those strops from him hear they are quite the strop


----------



## cheflarge

Way nice Marko, saya, strop and all!!! :goodpost:


----------



## NO ChoP!

Thanks guys! The strop is actually a very hard felt; not leather. It's very stable, and built like a tank...


----------



## NO ChoP!

Shop toy, that is.

Rikon 1/2hp 12" disc sander




This thing's a beast!


----------



## greasedbullet

Super excited to see what you make with it.


----------



## Chefu

Beautiful Marko -- is that the one that drew blood?


----------



## NO ChoP!

Vintage 10" Forgecraft

Dyed green stabilized curly mango from Burl Source
Neon green G10 spacers
1/4" copper/ss spacers

Honduran Rosewood "tattered" saya with neon green acrylic spacer

View attachment 20704
View attachment 20705
View attachment 20706
View attachment 20707
View attachment 20708
View attachment 20709


:gun1:


----------



## Anton

The Goblin


----------



## cookinstuff

wow that forge is crazy, I love the funky look, obviously not a style you would do to everything, but would be a fun knife to have in your kit.


----------



## NO ChoP!

cookinstuff said:


> wow that forge is crazy, I love the funky look, obviously not a style you would do to everything, but would be a fun knife to have in your kit.


Yah, this is definitely just a "fun" knife. It was actually for a friendly competition, and I decided to take it over the top.

Thanks!


----------



## jvanis

What did you do for the vertical pattern on the blade? Have a few forgies that are going to be some winter projects


----------



## NO ChoP!

I started with a smooth 600 grit cork belt finish. I used straight mustard and the back of a bamboo skewer. I just swiped the mustard on going up and down, redipping with each pass. I let it sit for a good hour. I finished with 0000 steel wool.


----------



## NO ChoP!

Delbert Ealy new shape parer with some of the nicest ironwood burl I've ever seen...

Butch Harner dyed green maple burl neck knife, with kydex sheath.....

View attachment 20798
View attachment 20799


----------



## greasedbullet

Cool. Can't wait to see that neck knife in person.


----------



## NO ChoP!

215mm Mac Japanese series gyuto

reshaped choil, spine, handle

maple scales, 1/4" mosaics, red liner

View attachment 21165
View attachment 21166
View attachment 21167
View attachment 21168
View attachment 21169


Done on the cheap...under $100: all in!


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

Never liked look of stock MACs and this one looks awesome. Super nice job. Please engrave your name in Kanji instead of that creepy mac logo


----------



## NO ChoP!

HHH production 240mm gyuto

Competition KYDEX sheath











irate3:irate3:


----------



## cheflarge

Damn, Chop, that is one bad ass looking sheath! Want to sell it? :bigeek:


----------



## NO ChoP!

180mm in V2, rosewood burl with red G10 spacer


----------



## Twistington

NO ChoP! said:


> 180mm in V2, rosewood burl with red G10 spacer



It's actually vulcanized fibre.


----------



## NO ChoP!

Ah, thank you. It's pretty thick, so I guess I just assumed g10...

Gorgeous handle, btw....


----------



## stereo.pete

That kydex is awesome, well played Chris.


----------



## NO ChoP!

240mm in stainless clad V2
Brown Mallee handle
Canary and Brazilian cherry saya

The petty saya is Bolivian rosewood

View attachment 21765
View attachment 21766
View attachment 21767


----------



## greasedbullet

I think the next time chef is gone you should take a pic of your whole kit again.


----------



## Chefu

No Chop how do you like the Itinomonn performance so far? I've been thinking of buying one lately but as always I've been spending too much on knives and can't quite convince myself I really need another!


----------



## NO ChoP!

The petty is absolutely brilliant. It is perfect in every aspect. It is well balanced, beefy, yet manages to have a slight flex at the thin tip. I traded from a 210 laser petty, and was worried I'd miss it, but the size difference isn't at all noticeable. 

The gyuto is a monster. It has some serious weight behind it. I think it weighs in at 280 grams. That's almost two lasers! It feels great in-hand. Dan's handle work is well done and the materials are great quality. The grind isn't overly convexed, but has decent food release. It does thin out behind the edge nicely. The distal taper is so-so; could use a bit of thinning at the tip, but that's personal preference.


----------

